# Girl fishing solo... big no, no?



## Reel Girl

My absolute favorite thing to do is fish, but I don't always have someone to take me or go along with me, so I'm considering buying a kayak and going on my ownâ€¦ but I'm not sure it's the smartest thing to do. I fish saltwater and prefer to wade when I can... I assume that adds more risk to fishing alone... the stingrays, sharks, current, and whatnot...


I'm wondering if it's too dangerous to do on my own. Any thoughts?


----------



## Poon Chaser

I go on my own all the time. May not be the smartest thing to do but I have never had an issue.

I do try to stay with in cell range.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Backcast

Look at www.texaskayakfisherman.com is you are not already. Suggest renting a kayak and going with someone from the kayak board. Autstin canoe and kayak rents as does Fishing Tackle Unlimited. Maybe in group setting. Just to see if you really like it the method of kayaking.

I am sure many go alone but much safer with partner. Recommend using a inflatable life preserver so that you will wear it all the time.

Good luck and good fishing,

Joe


----------



## sotexhookset

I hate to say it but be more concerned with the what not. Would like to say being around fisherman you'd be more safe on public waters but there are sick people out there. You just never know. Wife, sister or daughter I'd say not a good idea. Just my opinion and sorry to think like that.


----------



## Sgrem

.....your pm's will probably be loaded with invites from now on.....

I go by my self a lot....a lot! I do tell my brother and/or a friend what area i intend to be in so at least they know where to start looking.


----------



## southpaw

I fish by myself all the time. If you're experienced and know what's safe and what isn't I don't see a problem with going by yourself. Take safety precautions like wearing a life jacket and before you go make a float plan that details your departure time, where you're going to fish and what time you plan on returning. Send that float plan to multiple people close to you.


----------



## Troutgreen 67

*Alone*

Depending on the area you are fishing there are normally others wading.if not let someone know the area you will be and roughly how long. Keep a cell phone in a ziploc or water proof case.know the area you'll be extremely well and learn new areas with a buddy.wear an inflatable pfd,ray guards,quick release stringer or donet. I go by myself quite often POC/Aransas Pass and these lil bits will help.
Better to have and not need than to not have and need.

Hope these ideas will help in your adventures anything else pm me and I will try to help


----------



## Longshot270

If you are aware of your surroundings then I don't see why not.


----------



## KSigAngler

start in familiar waters.. stay safe, build confidence, and have fun.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

I personally think it a TERRIBLE idea for anyone to wade, kayak, or boat fish alone. Way too many things can go wrong- once you're down, that's it..Yeah I was young and dumb a while ago.. have thought it through and have seen the bad side of this. It's not pretty. Please stay safe......find a fishing buddy!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N

I'm all about safety with everything. In your case, I'd say ALWAYS go with someone else. Even for an old fart like me, I do my best to go with someone. Try to meet some of the fisherwomen on this site and find others to go with you.


----------



## Kenner21

Q the leg humpers !


----------



## Herb Burnwell

I wade fish solo alot. Like others said, know your area, wear pfd, let someone know your plan for the day, and keep your cell in a waterproof case for emergencies... You'll be fine


Sent from that East 5


----------



## agonzales1981

Definitely don't go alone even though I wade the surf a lot without a buddy. I bet if you make a post a few days before you plan on going you'll get plenty of volunteers.


----------



## Mako-Wish

this is fake right? you are trolling?


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Minimize the risk; use a paddle leash, tether yourself to the yak, especially when it's windy. Wear a lifevest, and most important.....practice reboarding in water where you can't touch bottom. Bring emergency water and something to eat should you get stuck out overnight. Depending on the yak you buy, some are stable enough to stand in, others not so much. Lastly, carry a first aid kit with disinfectant and bandages along with CG required safety gear.


----------



## karstopo

I go alone a bunch. Going with someone offers no guarantees. Worst thing that has happened to me in several years fishing alone is imbedding a large treble hook in my thumb that was connected to a slot red. It took a good pair of cutters handy to work out a solution. 

I'd say if you go alone just know your limitations and plan for the worst. It's legal to carry a firearm on a kayak in most places in Texas and you might consider such a plan for the two legged predators. I fish with friends and that is the most fun, but I enjoy some lower risk trips alone as well.


----------



## JamesAggie

Post up here if you know when you want to go. There is always someone else looking to fish! Have a great time and meet some 2cool brethren.


----------



## jamisjockey

If you're going solo consider investing in a PLB. Also, always wear a PFD and always always tell someone where you're gonna be and when you'll be back!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11

sotexhookset said:


> I hate to say it but be more concerned with the what not. Would like to say being around fisherman you'd be more safe on public waters but there are sick people out there. You just never know. Wife, sister or daughter I'd say not a good idea. Just my opinion and sorry to think like that.


I dont see a prob with it if your familiar with were u are going then go and let people know were u are band what time to expect you home. For the sick people out there a compact 45 in your pocket will.handle any unwanted threats. Also recommend if going by yourself getting there be4 the sun comes up is not always the best you need to see what your stepping on or aiming at!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Lots of people using kayaks now a days. Im TKF alot as well and we have group outings alot. I would check that site out and go from there.


----------



## boss11

Is this a dream...?


----------



## Poon Chaser

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Lots of people using kayaks now a days. Im TKF alot as well and we have group outings alot. I would check that site out and go from there.


She needs to be riding in a SCB.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Girl

I'm definitely leaning towards fishing with a partner now... A lot of good advice here. Thanks everyone!


----------



## OnedayScratch

JamesAggie said:


> Post up here if you know when you want to go. There is always someone else looking to fish! Have a great time and meet some 2cool brethren.


This. Haven't met a turd...yet


----------



## dbarham

**** chaser said:


> She needs to be riding in a SCB.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Well?


----------



## mchildress

I used to do alot of fishing by myself wading or in the boat. Of course I used to be 9 feet tall and bullet proof seriously I believed I was. Just have seen and heard of to many things that have or can go wrong. My youngest son 20 yrs old 6'4" and 280 tuff as nails stepped on a sting ray wading a couple years ago and had to have help getting back to the boat and to the hospital. Had two pulled out of the water in Port Mansfield last week that if not haveing had help would of drowned for sure. You just never know and not worth taking unessary chances.

My boy's size 13 foot swelled up like a melon with a hole the size of a nickle and 3" deep the next day after being hit by a sting ray. He had a flounder on and just took a small step back. Had wading boots on but no guards.


----------



## fishNwithfish

doesn't matter if your a man or woman. fish where you are comfortable, and like stated above. you will now have 200 pm's


----------



## fishshallow

I have a friend (female) who goes fishing alone regularly. She knows how to handle a boat and knows the areas she fishes well. Use common sense and keep yourself out of potentially bad situations. Hard to believe you can't find someone to go fishing with you though!!!


----------



## leadhead10

**** chaser said:


> She needs to be riding in a SCB.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


lmao I see where your going with this!!


----------



## John_B_1

You never know the kind of people your going to run into, i keep my "equalizer" in an under the arm holster inside my waders when wading by myself. Typically i see other people wading when I go fish, and have talked to people before getting in the water and asked if they minded if i waded along for safety, met some pretty nice people this way too. Never really had any problems


----------



## JimD

Best with a buddy but I used to kayak all the time once you have kayaked a lot and figured out all the things about kayaking. As a newubie no it is easy to screw up till you get comfortable with it just like anything else.

See the set ups on TKF. I used to carry heavy wire cutters cuts on one side of the seat strap and good knife on the other seat strap in case of emergency and the boat tipping or getting tangled up in something. Never needed them but one turtle and tangle and you got problems.

At a minimum now days I would take "Mr Smith and Wesson" kayaking with you at all times if you have a CCP.

*Try a post on TKF for other women or a mixed group that like to go when you can go would be the best suggestion* but it can be a problem to find people that can go when you want to.

I ended up fishing Sabine this fall by myself in the BC most of the winter because the lack of people to go when I could go.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

I fish alone all the time, just be careful. And I'm not saying you're wimpy but carry some pepper spray.


----------



## johndoughy

I go alone all the time. But you've got to kidding, you can't find anyone to go with! An avid female fisherman will have no shortage of fishing buddies.

I wish I could always go with someone, buy I go about weekly and often am just squeezing the trip in when I can, and most people I know are chock full of excuses. I know they'd have less excuses if I weren't an overly talkative, non-boat-owning man.


----------



## KDubBlast

Nope not a good idea. Gonna wind up in a well rubbing lotion on its skin.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Reel Girl said:


> I'm definitely leaning towards fishing with a partner now... A lot of good advice here. Thanks everyone!


I asked my wife if I could partner up with you...She said no problem. Do you have a place where I could live? hwell:


----------



## colbyntx

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I asked my wife if I could partner up with you...She said no problem. Do you have a place where I could live? hwell:


Ha


----------



## bigfishtx

John_B_1 said:


> You never know the kind of people your going to run into, i keep my "equalizer" in an under the arm holster inside my waders when wading by myself. Typically i see other people wading when I go fish, and have talked to people before getting in the water and asked if they minded if i waded along for safety, met some pretty nice people this way too. Never really had any problems


You carry a gun while wading? You gona shoot a bad guy out there?


----------



## trophytroutman

Better not to do alone. Things can go wrong. I hardly ever wade or kayak solo.


----------



## Mako-Wish

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I asked my wife if I could partner up with you...She said no problem. Do you have a place where I could live? hwell:


best response yet


----------



## John_B_1

bigfishtx said:


> You carry a gun while wading? You gona shoot a bad guy out there?


If I get into an altercation where I'm put in a life or death situation I know I'm living, what about you?

It's just like going anywhere while being concealed.


----------



## bigfishtx

John_B_1 said:


> If I get into an altercation where I'm put in a life or death situation I know I'm living, what about you?
> 
> It's just like going anywhere while being concealed.


I have been fishing for 50+ yrs. Never have come close to needing a gun.

Can't imagine needing it.


----------



## KDubBlast

To catch a predator 2Cool fishing addition.


----------



## modernmw

If you want to go with an experienced Kayak fisherman Rick is great. www.rickskayakadventures.com


----------



## bobcat_fisherman

I don't suggest women do ANYTHING alone these days with all these wierdos running around. There's some great people on the coast bu theres also some really trashy types.


----------



## JoeRocket

I kayak alone all the time. If you can swim I don't see what the big deal is. Stay close by and be smart about it.


----------



## charlie23

sgrem said:


> .....*your pm's will probably be loaded with invites from now on.....*
> 
> I go by my self a lot....a lot! I do tell my brother and/or a friend what area i intend to be in so at least they know where to start looking.


lol this


----------



## Bull Red

I don't recommend anyone should fish alone, even though I am guilty of it myself. Too much can go wrong, especially for a nice looking young lady such as yourself. I'm not saying that to insinuate anything about you.... just that the world we live in is full of bad elements. Always be aware of your surroundings, on and off the water. Kudos to you.... I like seeing women fishing. I wish my daughters hadn't lost interest in their teens.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville

bigfishtx said:


> I have been fishing for 50+ yrs. Never have come close to needing a gun.
> 
> Can't imagine needing it.


I understand what you're saying and I'm the same - I have never come close to needing a gun, on land or sea. BUT, in all of my years on the water, I have never needed a life jacket to save my life or a fire extinguisher to put out a fire either. To me, this follows under the axiom-I'd rather have it and not need it, than need it and not have it.


----------



## bigfishtx

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> I understand what you're saying and I'm the same - I have never come close to needing a gun, on land or sea. BUT, in all of my years on the water, I have never needed a life jacket to save my life or a fire extinguisher to put out a fire either. To me, this follows under the axiom-I'd rather have it and not need it, than need it and not have it.


Hey I understand putting a gun on the boat if you want, but, carrying it wading?

Personally if I think I may need a pistol to be safe, I would find another way to relax.


----------



## Acadian

Fastest growing thread ever. Poor girl, her PM's are probably in the hundreds as pretty as she is.


----------



## Gator gar

I got the lower unit hung on my trotline a couple weeks ago. Taking water over the back end. Tilt and trim didn't work. I was counting lifejackets and thinking of hypthermia. Finally snapped out of it and found long pole to retrieve jugs and was able to pull trotline up to cut it loose. Boat finally engaged in forward and I made it back to land. I was wishing there was someone there to swim with me for awhile.

Been fishing by myself for a long time. Now, although I'm going alone tomorrow, I still rather fish with someone.


----------



## Rolls

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Lots of people using kayaks now a days. Im TKF alot as well and we have group outings alot. I would check that site out and go from there.


Soldier isn't there a womens group on TKF that goes out?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Rolls said:


> Soldier isn't there a womens group on TKF that goes out?


I believe there is. There are also lots of women period that kayak fish on that board.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guy from Sealy

That had me rollin man.

Hard to believe this gal is havin' a hard time findin a partner.
Put it this way - If you were my sister askin me that question, I'd say NO WAY. Find a buddy.

But I go alone all the time so it's kinda hypocritical of me.


----------



## Mrschasintail

Where do you fish? I'm a girl, I love to wade and I have a kayak. Pm me!!


----------



## Zeitgeist

In related news, "Reel Girl has had 89,602 profile views today!" :spineyes:


----------



## T_rout

Hahaha!! I was waiting on that one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Girl

Good grief! Didn't mean to cause a ruckus... Nice to see so many helpful comments though.


----------



## KDubBlast

Reel Girl said:


> Good grief! Didn't mean to cause a ruckus... Nice to see so many helpful comments though.


No big deal Chris Hanson


----------



## Wiredhernandez

Reel Girl said:


> Good grief! Didn't mean to cause a ruckus... Nice to see so many helpful comments though.


where have you been all my life.. haha ..not kidding.. .. yes I am.. everyone is thinking the same!!.. :doowapsta


----------



## gettinspooled

I go by myself quite a bit. Boat, wade, or bank I fish it all solo from time to time. I like fishing with others but every now and then it is kinda nice.


----------



## Mako-Wish

Reel Girl said:


> Good grief! Didn't mean to cause a ruckus... Nice to see so many helpful comments though.


honestly, how many pms have you gotten in the last 2 days?


----------



## KDubBlast

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=504137

these type of threads always blow up.
Anyone remember this one haha.


----------



## Reel Girl

Mako-Wish said:


> honestly, how many pms have you gotten in the last 2 days?


More than I feel like counting... All really nice though


----------



## Cam1127

Reel Girl said:


> More than I feel like counting... All really nice though


Lol.


----------



## Bayou_Bowhunter

Reel Girl said:


> More than I feel like counting... All really nice though


I'm shocked we didnt get any hardlegs asking for dates in the thread (versus PM). If I wasnt married, I would have.


----------



## fishNwithfish

2cooldating.com I call dibs on starting it


----------



## cory4408

I bet your inbox is full, my wife fishes alone a lot when pre-fishing tourneys and guys have no respect for her rock.


----------



## omgidk

I think its ok try to stay in familiar areas, I see women in yaks, paddle boards in my Bayou Vista area. A nice 38sp in your pocket wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## KDubBlast

lol I bet the amount of visitors on her page is outrageous too.


----------



## Mako-Wish

SWM in search of SWF. So you wanna go fishing sometime? I have a boat, a dog, no kids, a house, a college degree, and a decent career. Text me 936-645-......


----------



## 230Ag

You'd probably be safer fishing alone than going with some random person that sent you a PM on here. Nothing against the posters on here - most are stand up people, but there's also a few wildcards out there and you just never know.


----------



## Garwood57

Proceed with caution, I would recommend a friend along, as mentioned, just too many things that could go wrong!


----------



## 3GENTS_Fishing

Sharks, loading up the yak with enough gear to survive a nuclear strike, stingray attacks, freaks on the beach, and packing heat to wade. This should be an Olympic Sport in hindsight. 

Be smart, use common sense, and don't push your limits. Most importantly, have fun. The rest will work itself out. Besides, you just set a land speed record for new fishing buddies.


----------



## leadhead10

kdubblast said:


> no big deal chris hanson


lmao your killing mee!!


----------



## DadSaid

Mrschasintail said:


> Where do you fish? I'm a girl, I love to wade and I have a kayak. Pm me!!


Bingo.. There you go.


----------



## GulfCoastChic

Just sent you a PM.. I am a women and fish and would love to have a fishing partner.


----------



## reelfast

*Alone on the Water*

just keep your Smith & Wesson .38 in a ziploc bag loaded, you'll be fine! :bluefish:

I go all the time by myself, I just take it slow and try to pay more attention to everything. Less eyes on a boat makes for more danger


----------



## gunsmoke11

Reel Girl said:


> My absolute favorite thing to do is fish, but I don't always have someone to take me or go along with me, so I'm considering buying a kayak and going on my ownâ€¦ but I'm not sure it's the smartest thing to do. I fish saltwater and prefer to wade when I can... I assume that adds more risk to fishing alone... the stingrays, sharks, current, and whatnot...
> 
> I'm wondering if it's too dangerous to do on my own. Any thoughts?


Your search is over I like long walks on the beach shooting guns the smell of a 3 day old spit cup. Ill go ahead and declare to everybody that ill be your fishing partner. When we neet at the fishing spot you cant miss me ill be the one guy with out a hat.


----------



## Baffin Bay

Some of my best trips have been by myself or with the dog, you should be carrying some kind of knife with you if you are wading and wearing waders in case you take on water. If anybody messes with you, a filet knife can cause a lot of damage at least to people's fingers.


----------



## Reel Girl

Whew... And I thought the hunting board was friendly! What have I learned? ... That I am absolutely never going to fish alone and to specify that I have a boyfriend who I love very much. I had no idea that a simple question would blow up like this... I just posted it because my boyfriend can't take me fishing every time I want to go... Which would be daily if I didn't have to work.  Oops!


----------



## gunsmoke11

Reel Girl said:


> Whew... And I thought the hunting board was friendly! What have I learned? ... That I am absolutely never going to fish alone and to specify that I have a boyfriend who I love very much. I had no idea that a simple question would blow up like this... I just posted it because my boyfriend can't take me fishing every time I want to go... Which would be daily if I didn't have to work.  Oops!


Lol im sure most people are joking with you. But dont be surprised if you dont get hit up for a date or two on here.


----------



## Reel Girl

gunsmoke11 said:


> Lol im sure most people are joking with you. But dont be surprised if you dont get hit up for a date or two on here.


Yeah, I just felt the need to clarify... A girl just want to fish! Haha


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited

Reel Girl said:


> Yeah, I just felt the need to clarify... A girl just want to fish! Haha


Kristal,

You probably just shatters a lot of guys dreams on here... lol


----------



## Reel Girl

axsbilly said:


> Kristal,
> 
> You probably just shatters a lot of guys dreams on here... lol


My sweet tea, Billy!  it's my inbox that's shattered! Lol

No, but seriously... Everyone has been really helpful and I really appreciate it!


----------



## BigGarwood

Yall just hurry up and get married then get him to buy you a boat


----------



## J.D.

Lol.... Jeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## rubberducky

Reel Girl said:


> Whew... And I thought the hunting board was friendly! What have I learned? ... That I am absolutely never going to fish alone and to specify that I have a boyfriend who I love very much. I had no idea that a simple question would blow up like this... I just posted it because my boyfriend can't take me fishing every time I want to go... Which would be daily if I didn't have to work.  Oops!


I have the same problem at home. My wife use to go fishing with me all the time. Then she got the ring now we fish like once a month. I have learned how to do it my self again but it just isn't the same!
James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Funny that some of yall thought a pretty girl thats loves to hunt and fish would be single. Haha 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11

My girl loves them both! She dont get on here though because I told her to stay in the kitchen and cook. Jk about the cook part!


----------



## HTownBoi281

Well it looks like this thread got you TONS of fishin' partners!! LOL


----------



## Mojo281

I think she got her fix...


----------



## Turneffeisland

*Safety*

I agree that it is a safety issue to wade or kayak fish alone. I can tell you my experience with a big shark on my line and little experience kayak fishing in Galveston almost landed me in the water with the shark not good.


----------



## marshhunter

Mojo281 said:


> I think she got her fix...


Good deal!! When we going fishing pods??


----------



## Zeitgeist

28,000 views on this thread! Is that all, LOL!


----------



## Bocephus

She's a cutie...that's for sure !


----------



## Reel Girl

Zeitgeist said:


> 28,000 views on this thread! Is that all, LOL!


Haha! Right?! I just don't get it... 28,000 views??? Wish I had a dollar or a cookie for every one


----------



## Reel Girl

Bocephus said:


> She's a cutie...that's for sure !


Thank you, That's very sweet!


----------



## boss11

Bocephus said:


> She's a cutie...that's for sure !


Yes sir she is! And about my age too


----------



## Blueshoes

i think im going to put a picture of a girl as my avatar, post a similiar thread, and try to milk out a bunch of trips with guys with boats. Im sure just as many guys would like to take me out as a girl... right?


----------



## Reel Girl

Blueshoes said:


> i think im going to put a picture of a girl as my avatar, post a similiar thread, and try to milk out a bunch of trips with guys with boats. Im sure just as many guys would like to take me out as a girl... right?


I've got 10,000 I'll share with you


----------



## devil1824

Blueshoes said:


> i think im going to put a picture of a girl as my avatar, post a similiar thread, and try to milk out a bunch of trips with guys with boats. Im sure just as many guys would like to take me out as a girl... right?


It's been done.


----------



## Bocephus

boss11 said:


> Yes sir she is! And about my age too


About my two Daughters age....lol.

My youngest girl is like her, loves to fish !!!


----------



## fishingtwo

Is your mom single?
Does she like to fish?
Ha Ha. Have fun, just kidding.


----------



## redfishpassion

*Girl Fishing Solo*

I am sure you have got plenty of info by now on this, but might as well throw my 2 cents in as well. As I have read several comments and agree...if you know the area well enough and let some one know where you are going, you should be fine. But it is a lot more fun to fish with a partner. I go all the time by myself, but also I pay a lot closer attention to the surroundings and weather conditions. Good Luck and Happy Fishing!!


----------



## Rubberback

Reel Girl said:


> Whew... And I thought the hunting board was friendly! What have I learned? ... That I am absolutely never going to fish alone and to specify that I have a boyfriend who I love very much. I had no idea that a simple question would blow up like this... I just posted it because my boyfriend can't take me fishing every time I want to go... Which would be daily if I didn't have to work.  Oops!


Age 26 , name reel girl, loves to fish, goes on 2 cool looking for a fishing partner. This thread may never stop.
Avator great looking reel girl in camo.


----------



## Reel Girl

redfishpassion said:


> I am sure you have got plenty of info by now on this, but might as well throw my 2 cents in as well. As I have read several comments and agree...if you know the area well enough and let some one know where you are going, you should be fine. But it is a lot more fun to fish with a partner. I go all the time by myself, but also I pay a lot closer attention to the surroundings and weather conditions. Good Luck and Happy Fishing!!


Thank you, thank you! I definitely got everything I needed and then some from this post.


----------



## Bob Haley

But have you caught any fish yet?

Have fun tryn...


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I got a spot on Sunday...Jus Sayin :smile:


----------



## Reel Girl

Bob Haley said:


> But have you caught any fish yet?
> 
> Have fun tryn...


Yep! But there's always room for more!


----------



## Bull Red

Bocephus said:


> About my two Daughters age....lol.
> 
> My youngest girl is like her, loves to fish !!!


Are you pimping out your daughter Bo? That's been done before too and it didn't work out too well from what I recall. Just don't post a link to their FB and you'll probably be okay. 

P.S. I can't believe this thread is still going. On second thought, yes I can. Hordawgs! LOL!


----------



## BMowatt

Load up the gear and go.


----------



## Rusty S

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I got a spot on Sunday...Jus Sayin :smile:


What kind of spot did you get and is it spreading? rs


----------



## Reel Girl

Bull Red said:


> Are you pimping out your daughter Bo? That's been done before too and it didn't work out too well from what I recall. Just don't post a link to their FB and you'll probably be okay.
> 
> P.S. I can't believe this thread is still going. On second thought, yes I can. Hordawgs! LOL!


Holy smokes! You said it... It's like the nightmare that wouldn't end. Lol


----------



## Rusty S

Bull Red said:


> Are you pimping out your daughter Bo? That's been done before too and it didn't work out too well from what I recall. Just don't post a link to their FB and you'll probably be okay.
> 
> P.S. I can't believe this thread is still going. On second thought, yes I can. Hordawgs! LOL!


Next thing you know Chickenboy will post up pics of his college girlfriend from Oregon State.  rs


----------



## Cam1127

32000 views and counting, what does your boyfriend think of all of this attention?


----------



## Reel Girl

Cam1127 said:


> 32000 views and counting, what does your boyfriend think of all of this attention?


I think it's safe to say that he couldn't care less... He probably wishes that I'd get on a cooking forum instead of this one though. Haha, jk


----------



## Cam1127

Lol. Well if you are ever single you can always come back to this post and take your pic of Texas' best fisherman


----------



## gray gost

have been doing it for 40 plus years have had some spooky things happen but only times life was threated is when I went out in weather I should not have gone out in. I enjoy the solitude. no pressure on how long to fish when tired just go home. been known to drive down, look at conditions turn around and drive back home. hard to do when one of group wants to do something different


----------



## Zeitgeist

Reel Girl said:


> I think it's safe to say that he couldn't care less... He probably wishes that I'd get on a cooking forum instead of this one though. Haha, jk


 He couldn't care less? That means he really does care then! Maybe you meant "he could care less!" LOL!


----------



## BIGMIKE77

If you do go by yourself, wear your life vest (inflatable works best) have a whistle, take a 2-way radio and keep in contact every 30 minutes to someone, or cell calls. have a hand pop flare, and keep your eyes on passing boaters and just be safe. and next time, try not putting that you are female on the headline, GOOD LAWD you got the 2cool testosterone level pumped up, lol


----------



## BIGMIKE77

Oh and whatever you do, do not post anything in the classifieds and put your number!


----------



## mmcclure9

Zeitgeist said:


> He couldn't care less? That means he really does care then! Maybe you meant "he could care less!" LOL!


no she was right... he couldnt care less=his care meter is pegged at zero:dance:


----------



## Reel Girl

Zeitgeist said:


> He couldn't care less? That means he really does care then! Maybe you meant "he could care less!" LOL!


I majored in Biology... so I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure that he'd have to care at least a little if "he could care less", which I'm sure he doesn't. He'll always be my favorite hunting and fishing partner... I wouldn't trade him for the world and he knows that.


----------



## Reel Girl

BIGMIKE77 said:


> If you do go by yourself, wear your life vest (inflatable works best) have a whistle, take a 2-way radio and keep in contact every 30 minutes to someone, or cell calls. have a hand pop flare, and keep your eyes on passing boaters and just be safe. and next time, try not putting that you are female on the headline, GOOD LAWD you got the 2cool testosterone level pumped up, lol


Yeah, BIG mistake! I feel awful silly... I never imagined that a simple question would cause such mayhem.


----------



## Moonpie

As a lone female, out away from assistance, it isn't the four legged critters you need to worry about.
Situational awareness at all times.


----------



## Cam1127

Reel Girl said:


> Hey guys my number is 212-479-7990 if anyone wants to take me fishing.


I bet your phone is blowing up.


----------



## Zeitgeist

I will defer some of the attention away, here is my fishing partner!


----------



## Reel Girl

Zeitgeist said:


> I will defer some of the attention away, here is my fishing partner!


Lol! Thank you!!!!


----------



## Zeitgeist

I will admit, I copied the link to this thread and posted it on my Facebook. I told all my single girlfriends to quit complaining about not being able to find quality men. It is as simple as just asking a question, LOL!


----------



## Reel Girl

Zeitgeist said:


> I will admit, I copied the link to this thread and posted it on my Facebook. I told all my single girlfriends to quit complaining about not being able to find quality men. It is as simple as just asking a question, LOL!


To think I was afraid of sharks... now I'm scared to walk into FTU! LOL. That'll teach me not to ask questions! I'm not the only woman who loves to hunt and fish... Sure wish one of them would take it from here! Ha


----------

